# Engine displays



## Tin Falcon (Dec 21, 2007)

As a new year and for some of us a new ME show season starts I thought I would post a thread on displaying engines. Personally I think exhibiting at the shows and talking to folks about the little engines is a blast. Many people just put there engines on the plastic table cloth or bare table hook up the air and that is it. In building see through engines I learned the need to raise my display so all but the little tikes do no have to stand on their heads to see how they work. My wife and I came up with the Idea of a stair step display box that also doubles as a transport case for the engines. We now have two that have evolved as we have done shows. These boxes also house the regulators and manifolds(metal aquarium valve manifolds) that feed the engines the boxes also help hold the name tags for the engines. 
So here is one of the boxes at a show.






And the back side with doors closed in transport mode. 




and here is a shot of the regulators




the second box has a shelf inside and the front shelf lifts up for storage and easy access. We also put a bright colored table cloth on the table to mark out our area and add visual interest to the display.The cost of these was minimal the main boxes were a couple bucks from a going out of business sale at a local craft store the rest of the wood was mostly salvaged packing crates the finishing material was left over from refinishing a floor and the only stuff purchased was the aquarium valves and the hardware. I already had the regulators from doing shows. 
Tin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 21, 2007)

Very cool. My work is not yet ready for any shows... maybe 2009.

Are you going to be at the Cabin Fever expo this January?

Eric


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 21, 2007)

yes plan on being there,
Tin


----------



## PolskiFran (Dec 21, 2007)

Tin, Nice work as always. What did you use for an expansion tank in your cabinet? 

Frank


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 22, 2007)

Frank :
it was a find at the flea market. Only the one regulator has it the other 3 have oil separators/filters I picked up at the shows from the guy who sell surplus pneumatic stuff. These are the same boxes you have seen at the shows but wanted to post them here for others to see. The lasted mod you haven't seen is the one display shelf that was screwed on for storage access is now hinged with magnetic catches. It became a pain to have to pull out a screwdriver each time I needed to open or close the storage compartments . Also the hinge pins are removable should I want or need to remove them at the shows for easier access or should I find them to be in the way at shows.
Hmm frank you just sparked an interesting thought. I think I have an unused fire extinguisher tank that would fit in the front compartment that could smooth things out quite a bit as it seems like pressures vary at the shows as folks start and stop engines. Another mod and more plumbing thanks to you LOL!!
Tin


----------



## PolskiFran (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to make another compressor rig to take to the shows. I need something a little more compact than the Briggs driven Binks spray unit I'm currently using. I am keeping a lookout for a small tank to use on the project.

Frank


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 23, 2007)

frank :
 Fire extinguishers have a shelf life IIRC 10 - 12 years. If you have one much older than that the right size replace it with a new one and use the tank for you project just a thought. dry chems are charged to 195 psi so using one that is still in good shape via visual inspection ie good original paint and little to no corrosion you should be fine. The powder is a bit corrosive so needs to be cleaned out well. Did you see Firebird's compressor? I am working on a similar one.
Tin


----------

